# List of ASX new listing codes



## Newt (1 January 2016)

I've noticed my Norgate/Amibroker database often doesn't include newer shares under discussion in ASF.  For example, A2M was missing when I checked a few weeks ago.

1.  Does anyone else encounter that with Norgate?

2.  Any suggestions on a spot to download tickers (e.g. by year) for new listings 


Interestingly if I enter the tickers, Amibroker seems to instantly bring up the data bars for the handful of these of seen in recent years.


Thanks in advance.....


----------



## rnr (1 January 2016)

Are you running your "ASX-Premium Data" script (see AmiBroker under the Tools tab) on at least a weekly basis.

Refer to Premium Data support if you haven't got the script set up.

They are always spot on from my perspective.


----------



## Newt (2 January 2016)

rnr said:


> Are you running your "ASX-Premium Data" script (see AmiBroker under the Tools tab) on at least a weekly basis.
> 
> Refer to Premium Data support if you haven't got the script set up.
> 
> They are always spot on from my perspective.






No - I figured the daily update script was doing so much it was all done for me.
In fact I don't see the script there any more - may have lost it during recent upgrade.  Thanks - will check it out.


----------



## Newt (2 January 2016)

Thank you again rnr.
I almost made the mistake of reinstalling the Amibroker script executable, but there are very specific instructions in the support area (again, as you suggested) on how to re-create the Amibroker maintenance script menu item under the Tools menu here, if ever of use to anyone else.  Apparently this is not unusual after an Amibroker upgrade.

http://www.premiumdata.net/support/amibroker.php

Also else failed, so I had to read the instructions - will now run this script each week as recommended


----------



## Ironik (2 January 2016)

Newt said:


> Thank you again rnr.
> I almost made the mistake of reinstalling the Amibroker script executable, but there are very specific instructions in the support area (again, as you suggested) on how to re-create the Amibroker maintenance script menu item under the Tools menu here, if ever of use to anyone else.  Apparently this is not unusual after an Amibroker upgrade.
> 
> http://www.premiumdata.net/support/amibroker.php
> ...




Hi Newt,
Many thanks for this info.I was in a similar situation and was wondering why the new listings were not showing up on my scans. 
Now that I have upgraded to AB Ver 6.0, hopefully  I will not encounter similar issues in the future
Really grateful to you  for bringing this up.

Thanks.
Ironik


----------



## Newt (2 January 2016)

Happy New(ish) Year


----------

